# Ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp đặc trưng của vườn Nhật



## nguyenvy321 (22/8/21)

Ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp đặc trưng của vườn Nhật Vườn cảnh truyền thống của Nhật Bản mang đặc trưng nổi bật là tập hợp ngăn nắp của các vật thể thiên nhiên thu nhỏ qua bàn tay của con người. Nhiều vườn Nhật có cách bài trí với những hàm ý sâu xa của phong cách Thiền. Nghệ thuật làm vườn Nhật đã phát triển từ lâu. Những loài hoa như anh đào, mận, đỗ quyên, cây đuôi diều hay các loại cây cỏ khác đã được đem về trồng trong vườn để có thể tận hưởng được vẻ đẹp tự nhiên. Cái vi mô trong vườn gợi lên vũ trụ vĩ mô. Những khu vườn Nhật luôn có sắc vẻ thanh thoát, giản dị và gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Vườn Nhật Bản mang đặc trưng riêng, là nơi "thiên nhiên được nghệ thuật sắp xếp mang lại ý nghĩa tượng trưng". Vườn Nhật theo mẫu vườn Trung Quốc nhưng đi sâu hơn nữa vào tính tượng trưng, trầm tư (Thiền). Đó là một loại hình điêu khắc trên mặt đất, tôn trọng mặt đất nguyên thuỷ. Chính vì vậy, thiền sư thường dùng vườn để làm nơi ngồi trầm tư, thiền định. Trùng lặp là điều tối kỵ trong thiết kế những khu vườn Nhật. Qua bàn tay con người, một tảng đá trong vườn Nhật có thể được làm như một quả núi, đất đắp thành những quả đồi, hay những cây được uốn làm cho giống cây cổ thụ... xung quanh một hồ nước nhân tạo có những đảo giả. Một hòn đá, một gốc cây không đáp ứng nhu cầu lý tính như kiểu vườn Pháp nhưng gây cảm xúc sâu lắng, bao gồm đủ cả đất, đá, cát, nước, cỏ cây và loài vật... để con người Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza cảm thông với vũ trụ. Hài hoà giữa mặt nước và cảnh quan - tất cả như thoát tục và tĩnh lặng đến lạ kỳ Người thiết kế vườn chủ yếu sử dụng vật liệu đá với đủ hình dáng sù sì, góc cạnh, kích cỡ... và các loại cây bụi để diễn tả một dòng suối khô. Kiểu vườn này thoạt trông có vẻ rất phức tạp, thô kệch, tầm thường nhưng đó chính là giá trị thẩm mỹ thiền cao nhất của khu vườn. Cả hai loại vườn này đều đòi hỏi người bán căn hộ quận 7 ngắm cảnh phải ngồi trầm tư, mặc định tập trung tư tưởng, thông qua trực giác để hiểu ý nghĩa sâu sắc bên trong những hình dáng đơn giản hay thô kệch bên ngoài. Những khu vườn Nhật nhấn mạnh vẻ đẹp qua sự đơn giản nhưng thực chất không hẳn. Một lớp sỏi hoặc cát trắng được trải rộng ra toàn bộ khu vườn để diễn tả biển. Những đường lăn tăn, gợn sóng gợi hình ảnh những con sóng ngoài khơi. Những đường cong nhỏ, mảnh, gần nhau diễn tả mặt biển êm, ít sóng. Những đường cong lớn, rộng gợi lên mặt biển dữ dội, sóng to gió lớn. Trên một mặt phẳng nhỏ, người làm vườn sẽ tạo nhiều kiểu sóng khác nhau để gây cảm giác về biển cả rộng lớn. Kiểu bài trí này cũng tương tự hình ảnh quốc đảo Nhật Bản, được bao bọc tứ phía là biển nên hình ảnh biển đối với việc thiết kế vườn rất có ý nghĩa. Vườn khô chỉ ngoài cát và đá ra, không cỏ không cây và không hoa nhưng vẫn gợi được hình ảnh những ốc đảo nhỏ giữa biển. Do chịu ảnh hưởng bởi vị thế của nước mình là một hòn đảo nổi giữa biển, nên việc bài trí các hòn đá để gợi hình ảnh hòn đảo đá trở thành phổ biến. Những hòn đá có hình dáng sù sì, gồ ghề được sắp xếp một cách hài hoà với các độ cao thấp khác nhau nên vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của những hòn đá mọc lên một cách độc lập giữa biển. Những hòn đá này được xếp thành những nhóm theo số lẻ (3, 5, 7, 9...). Đó là những con số theo triết lý Phật giáo rất may mắn. Loại vườn này không có cây, hoa, cỏ, nước hay bất kỳ yếu tố nào khác ngoài cát và đá nhưng nó vẫn gợi lên được hình ảnh những ốc đảo nhỏ trên mặt biển mênh mông. Vườn kiểu Chaniwa là khu vườn nhỏ mà khách Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 có thể nghỉ ngơi khi đi tham quan. Nổi bật nhất trong vườn này là con đường Roji, là con đường nhỏ chạy xuyên qua khu vườn dẫn khách từ cổng vào trà thất nhưng nó đóng vai trò rất quan trọng. Roji bắt nguồn từ kinh Phật, ngụ ý chỉ chốn sạch sẽ, ngăn nắp. Vì vậy các trà sư, thiền sư phải tìm tòi, thiết kế sao cho con đường thoát tục, mang không khí thiền. Nó trở thành vật ngăn cách trà thất với thế giới xô bồ, ồn ào bên ngoài. Các vườn trà đều có hàng rào đan từ tre, tranh, rơm, rạ... Đơn điệu, trùng lặp là điều tối kỵ trong thẩm mỹ của người Nhật. Các chi tiết bên trong vườn được bố trí hài hoà trong một màu xanh được tạo ra bởi rêu ở bên dưới đất và cây xanh ở bên trên. Vào mùa thu, khi lá của một cây rụng sớm trở nên đỏ, héo, chúng thường được quét vun vào một gốc cây tạo nên một sự tương phản không gay gắt mà còn làm nổi bật lên cảm giác về một cuộc sống tạm thời. Từng chi tiết, từng chi tiết cứ mỗi khi đi qua sự vật nào đó của vườn trà như cổng giữa Nakakuguchi, con đường Roji, Tsukubai, Tobiishi..., thì cảm giác khiêm nhường thoát tục của khách dường như cứ được nhân lên. Vì vậy, màu vàng của tre không chỉ làm cho khu vườn bớt đơn điệu còn gợi lên vẻ đẹp của một nhà tranh được bao bọc bởi một hàng tre ở nông thôn. Toàn bộ vườn trà toát lên một vẻ đẹp giản dị hài hoà với thiên nhiên. Cây cỏ hoa lá cùng với các sự vật trong vườn cảnh nếu tách riêng thì rất tầm thường nhưng dưới bàn tay sắp xếp của các nhà làm vườn Nhật Bản thì chúng lại là những yếu tố gắn bó mật thiết với nhau, làm tôn lên vẻ đẹp của nhau và cùng nhấn mạnh vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, dung dị, không phô trương. Qua vẻ đẹp Thiền trong kiến trúc một số vườn cảnh Nhật Bản chúng ta hiểu thêm quan niệm về cái đẹp của người Nhật trong lối sống và thưởng thức nghệ thuật. Chịu ảnh hưởng sâu sắc của giá trị thẩm mỹ thiền do các trà sư, thiền sư đem lại nên không chỉ vườn cảnh mà trà thất, nơi diễn ra tiệc trà cũng mang những yếu tố thẩm mỹ thiền sâu sắc.


----------

